# Tire Pressure For 28bhs



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

The reading on the side of the tire says 50 psi cold. Do I really want to pump in 50psi and then start my trip?

I put in 43psi after the winter was over because the pressure had dropped all the way down to 30psi when I reopened the camper this year. I didn't notice any issues when I traveled last weekend at 43psi. I really don't know what the answer is.

The other numbers on the tires are F78-14ST ST205/75 D14

What tire pressure are you running at and any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I run my tires at a consistent 50 psi COLD. You can really tear up tires at low pressure plus your TV is working overtime to pull the trailer.

Reverie


----------



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I run my tires at a consistent 50 psi COLD. You can really tear up tires at low pressure plus your TV is working overtime to pull the trailer.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116634[/snapback]​


Thanks. So basically just fill up the tires to 50psi after its been sitting a while and off I go?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Exactly


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The load rating drops very quickly as you decrease pressure in the tire and at their MAX the tire are just enough to support a loaded trailer. Keystone did not build in any margin. So keep them at MAX of 50 psi on the trailer tires.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Yep, fill to 50 psi, but please check 'em before every trip.

I have just added Accu-pressure Safety Caps from JC Whitney. (be sure to order the 50 psi ones).

I am still putting a tire guage on them from time to time.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

.........and the spare tire as well.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i run 50 psi as well. check them every time we go out. it's safer at 50 psi than anything lower than that.

scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Humpty said:


> Yep, fill to 50 psi, but please check 'em before every trip.
> 
> I have just added Accu-pressure Safety Caps from JC Whitney. (be sure to order the 50 psi ones).
> 
> ...


Humpty,

I just followed the link and looked them. They look very interesting. Do they work? You said you're still using the tire gauge - I imagine that is to make sure they are working. Have you partially deflated a tire and put each cap on it to see if it will read correctly? If they work, that looks like something for my truck and my TT. Can you give me details of your experience with them?

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I run my tires 50psi cold as well.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

50psi cold and all is well after 2+ years on original tires. They still look brand new with no cracks or "checking".


----------

